# FNP Compensators



## instantminority (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys - been talking to our machinist and are working out some demo full compensators for the FNP series pistols... Machining will start this week and we will be working with sever different styles.

Would anybody be interested if we decide to make them publicly available? MSRP would be $200-250 range for them. We can also do barrel weights, etc...

here is a comp scetch of what the first series will look like (attaches to bottom rail - no modifications necessary). Once the first ones are made and tested, I will put some pictures up of the outcomes...

Long Black Hard Coat Anodized:









Long Stainless:









Short Black hard Coat Anodized:









Short Stainless:









Solid Black Hard Coat Anodized:









Solid Stainless:









Slide Extender Black Hard Coat Anodized:









Slide Extender Stainless:









Slide Extender Smooth Black Hard Coat Anodized:









Slide Extender Smooth Stainless:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would suggest asking at the FN Forum website


----------



## instantminority (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the advice - I've posted an interest thread there as well - because the FNP pistols are so popular but accessories are still lacking, and generally speaking full comps for most semi-auto pistols are lacking, I'm trying to stir up some interest in different corners of the web.

Thanks again for the advice!

We'll also be designing full comps for Sig series pistols for a demo run... more updates can be delivered to this thread if you are interested, just post below and we can keep you updated.

Thanks.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

instantminority said:


> Thanks for the advice - I've posted an interest thread there as well - because the FNP pistols are so popular but accessories are still lacking, and generally speaking full comps for most semi-auto pistols are lacking, I'm trying to stir up some interest in different corners of the web.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice!
> 
> ...


Any chance for an H&K "match" comp?


----------



## Shed (Jan 18, 2012)

I would buy one in a heart beat...


----------



## 3Gunwannabe (Nov 15, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I would suggest asking at the FN Forum website


Did you ever make the FNP 9 comp? I would buy it in a heartbeat also. Let me know; [email protected]


----------

